# Clear pictures in an ice rink?



## B_Lindzy (May 3, 2008)

Hello all,

 Well I'm tring to get some nice pictures of my boys in their hockey games and haveing some problems. The biggest is that my pictures are comming out very grainy to put it some way.  With the ice and lighting it is pretty bright in the rink but I don't think that is the problem.I'm new to actually tring to get "good" shots that I would like to display so any help would be great. I also don't know everything about the different settings on digital cams.

 I have a Olympus SP-55ouz.

Thanks,
Brett


----------



## HailttRedskins (May 3, 2008)

You might want to put up an example picture even though they probably already know what you mean.


----------



## deudeu (May 3, 2008)

Are you using it with the scene mode set on sports?
If so, maybe the camera drives up the ISO to get a real fast shutter speed and that results in noisy/grainy pictures. Typically on this type of camera you won't be able to get anything not grainy with an ISO higher than 400. 
If you are not doing so at the moment, it might be time to go fully manual, or Speed priority. Try ISO 200 and 1/200 sec. It's just a guess right now, but depending on how much you need to zoom it might work. 
Then play around with the shutter speed and ISO to get the look you want.


----------



## passerby (May 3, 2008)

I like to add my guessing since I don't know what kind of camera this is.

The white snow scenery dominating the scene, and that what make you think it is bright scene. But when you aim to shoot, your subject are people in the field with dark clothes, darker than the white snow, and that what the camera sees - dark objects. ISO than is increased to compensate the lack of light. It is catch 22.

The best way is to use manual and don't shoot the fast moving players. If this also still does not work than just have fun cheering or booing them.


----------



## rubbertree (May 3, 2008)

I've recently shot a big provincial hockey and ringette event and did a lot of research on shooting hockey in an indoor arena. Typically the lighting in there is not very good at all.
Do not use the sports mode, shoot in manual and also use a lens with an aperture of f/2.8 and bump the ISO up to 200 or 400. It is a faster lens and you can get the action shots.
My biggest issue was the lighting in the arena. Lots of arenas (not NHL arenas though, they have the good lighting for tv/print) have intermittent lighting. They are these huge fluorescent lights that work on rotation, each taking it's turn to turn on and off so as not to overheat. And if it's a old, small town arena, this is more likely to happen and you get some shots that have a pinkish hue to them, some with a yellowish hue. It happens so quickly that you don't notice it with your eye, but the camera can sure capture it.


----------



## JerryPH (May 3, 2008)

For hockey ring shots, you need a few things:

- a fast lens (F/2.8 is a good start)
- a camera that is ok at higher ISO
- digital noise removal software.
- I like to shoot RAW, easiest way to change WB settings post shooting.  Less to bother with at at the rink.

With that you can get some respectable results. HERE is a link to see some pics that I did not too long ago, just to practice in low light environments at a hockey rink. Rinks typically have very poor lighting. Not just low light but inconsistant strength and colour casts from one side to the other. Also depdning on where you are shooting, you can have more challenges. Shooting through safety glass will give you greenish shades to the pics.

Definately challenging, I always like to experiment at the rink, and have done it 2-3 times this year. Its lots of fun!


----------



## B_Lindzy (May 4, 2008)

Hello,

Thanks for all the replys.First I have been shooting in sports mode and have had no problems with bluring just not a nice sharp pic. 
 Fourtunatly our rink has invested in very nice new florecent lighting in the past two years. Also for insulation the roof has foil backed material that also helps brighten the rink, I'm also a player and the new set up has really helped.

 I will try some of the settings that have been mentioned today and see what happens.

Thanks,
Brett


----------



## JerryPH (May 4, 2008)

Take control of your setup... stop letting the camera make the (mostly wrong) decisions for you. 

Go full Manual or Aperture Control, and get the most out of your camera that you can. Your pics will drastically improve as your understanding does.

Good luck!


----------



## bahandi (May 4, 2008)

most indoor settings, the wb setting that works for me is the one that looks like a light bulb.

normally, i preview a shot as i'm going through the wb selections and i pick the one that makes white look, well.. white.

i just bought the same camera myself, and i'm loving experimenting with it. can't wait till i get serious enough to invest in a DSLR


----------

